#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: چرا زبان کیبورد با کلید های alt+shift تغییر نمیکنه؟

## مینا مهوند

سلام دوستان

من سیستمی دارم که بازدن دکمه های alt+shift چپ و راست زبانش تغییر نمیکنه و با یکبار ریستارت سیستم خودبه خود درست میشه.تنظیماتش در control panel هم درسته اگر کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم.

----------

*ma1369*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ma1369

بایک کیبورددیگرتست کنیداگردرنوارابزاپایین باموس نمیتوانیدزبان راتغییردهیدویندوزمشکل پیداکردهscreenshot_Mon_Nov_10_08.29.46.png

----------


## مینا مهوند

آخه ویندوز رو تازه عوض کردم  با موس درست میشه.

----------

*ma1369*

----------


## غفور

ویندوز 7 یا xp یا 8؟؟؟

----------

*ma1369*

----------


## غفور

این لینک آموزش تصویریش هست
تغییر زبان سیستم | مجتمع آموزش آنلاین کامپیوتر

----------

*ma1369*

----------

